# το όπλο παρά πόδα



## SBE (May 18, 2012)

Συγκεκριμένα, _πολιτική όπλου παρά πόδα_.
Υπάρχει καμιά τυποποιημένη φράση γι'αυτό;


----------



## cougr (May 18, 2012)

"Arms/weapons/guns/rifles/sword at the ready" politics/policy.


----------



## Irini (May 18, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το "finger on the trigger".


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2012)

Το "παρά πόδα" σημαίνει stand-by, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δηλαδή, σε ετοιμότητα μεν, αλλά όχι με το δάχτυλο στη σκανδάλη. Ας έρθουν τώρα και όσοι έχουν υπηρετήσει στον στρατό να μας πουν τη γνώμη τους.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα! Με το που το είδα σήμερα πουρνό πουρνό, άρχισα να ψάχνω όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς για να βρω την ατάκα του Ζαχαριάδη στ' αγγλικά, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα τη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση, παρά περιγραφές τύπου επανέναρξη του ένοπλου αγώνα κτλ. Θα διάλεγα, ωστόσο, την πρόταση του Cougr. Νομίζω ότι αποδίδει μια χαρά αυτό που θέλουμε.


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2012)

Το στρατιωτικό παράγγελμα είναι : *Order Arms*

Δείτε τη στάση σε εικόνες: 
 και 

Το πολιτικό σύνθημα, αν δεν είναι απαραίτητη η ακρίβεια, εξαρτάται, εγώ θα διάλεγα αντί του At the ready κάτι άλλο, όπως λ.χ. Rifles/Muskets lowered.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2012)

Βρήκα και 2 αναφορές

Εδώ
_Meanwhile, as hundreds of communists and other leftists were languishing in this and other camps in the wake of the left’s defeat in the Civil War, communist leader Nikos Zachariadis was announcing that his side *would not give up and was keeping its arms at the ready (to oplo para podas.)* _

Κι εδώ από εφημερίδα (που δεν έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ) του '49.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Κι εδώ από εφημερίδα (που δεν έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ) του '49.


The *Deseret News* is a newspaper published in Salt Lake City, Utah, United States, and is Utah's oldest continuously published daily newspaper. The Deseret News was first published on June 15, 1850. It was named Deseret News because it was the voice of the then State of Deseret.

(Ούτε εγώ την είχα ξανακούσει, αλλά πιθανότατα αναμεταδίδει την είδηση από κάποιο πρακτορείο. Σιγά μην είχε ανταποκριτή στην Αθήνα...)


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

Η έκφραση είναι *παρά πόδα* ή *παρά πόδας* (το δεύτερο το λέει ο ένας στους τέσσερις, κατά τη θεά Γκουγκλ). Το ΠαπΛεξ (λήμμα _πους_) έχει και τις δύο εκδοχές.

Οι ευπρεπιστές λένε ότι το _παρά πόδας_ είναι λάθος. Στα ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα _πους_) και ΛΚΝ (λήμμα _πόδας_!) υπάρχει μόνο το _παρά πόδα_. Ο ιστορικός (David H. Close) το έχει _to oplo para podas_. Το είπε τελικά σωστά ο Ζαχαριάδης ή λάθος;
:)


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η έκφραση είναι *παρά πόδα* ή *παρά πόδας* (το δεύτερο το λέει ο ένας στους τέσσερις, κατά τη θεά Γκουγκλ). Το ΠαπΛεξ (λήμμα _πους_) έχει και τις δύο εκδοχές.
> 
> Οι ευπρεπιστές λένε ότι το _παρά πόδας_ είναι λάθος. Στα ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα _πους_) και ΛΚΝ (λήμμα _πόδας_!) υπάρχει μόνο το _παρά πόδα_. Ο ιστορικός (David H. Close) το έχει _to oplo para podas_. Το είπε τελικά σωστά ο Ζαχαριάδης ή λάθος;
> 
> ...



Το _*παρά πόδας _θα ήταν σωστό αν ο ένας... πόδας ήταν τοποθετημένος μπροστά από τον άλλο και το όπλο παράλληλα και προς τους δύο. Ούτως εχόντων των πραγμάτων (χεχε) το όπλο μπορεί να είναι *παρά *μόνο κατά τον ένα πόδα, και δη τον δεξιό, εφόσον δίπλα σ' αυτόν τον κρατάει ο φέρων το όπλον, παρεκτός κι αν είναι αριστερόχειρ. Νεσπά; Αντιθέτως, κάποιος ακολουθεί κάποιον _κατά πόδας,_ αγγλιστί close on one's heels, αφού ακολουθεί στο κατόπι του...

Το άλλο θέμα είναι αν το είπε ή αν το _έκανε _σωστά ο Ζαχαριάδης; :devil:

Απαραίτητο edit. Όόόλα τα ανωτέρω συνιστούν απλούν αστεϊσμόν. ;);)


----------



## cougr (May 19, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι το στρατιωτικό παράγγελμα «Παρά πόδα, αρμ» αντιστοιχεί, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, στο "Attention" ή "Fall In".

Το "Order Arms" λέγεται η θέση/στάση με το όπλο παρά πόδα.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τελικά το βάλαμε at the ready, αρχικά είχα πει stand-by, αλλά περισσότερο αναρωτιόμουνα πως το είπαν τότε (αν το είχαν πει). 
Για να λυθεί κι η απορία για το αν το είπε σωστά ο Ζαχαριάδης, το κείμενό μου που τον τσιτάρει σωστά το λέει (γιατί να μην το λέει σωστά άλλωστε; Με τα δεδομένα της εποχής η κλίση του ποδός γνωστή ήταν) , αλλά δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι δεν έχει ευπρεπιστεί από τον συγγραφέα.


----------



## pontios (May 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τελικά το βάλαμε at the ready, αρχικά είχα πει stand-by, αλλά περισσότερο αναρωτιόμουνα πως το είπαν τότε (αν το είχαν πει).
> Για να λυθέι κι η απορία για το αν το έιπε σωστά ο Ζαχαριάδης, το κείμενό μου που τον τσιτάρει σωστά το λέει (γιατί να μην το λεέι σωστά άλλωστε; Με τα δεδομένα της εποχής η κλίση του ποδός γνωστή ήταν) , αλλά δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι δεν έχει ευπρεπιστεί από τον συγγραφέα.



Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο !
As an alternate term (to arms/weapons at the ready) there's the commonly used term "keep the powder dry" , as in "I'm/we're keeping the powder dry" etc.. which again indicates a preparedness and being alert and ready (for possible action, not necessarily war of course). Although it is not a literal translation, it is nevertheless a standard phrase and may therefore have a wider acceptance over " arms /weapons at the ready" (which is not a standard phrase, even if it happens to be a more literal translation).
Having "arms /weapons on the ready" is a very heavy term to use and as it's not a phrase in common usage, may be misinterpreted, depending on circumstances ?
I think it is a much better choice here as we should really be looking for an equivalent commonly used phrase here that readily conveys the overall meaning (and anyway at least it still has a military feel to it).


----------



## pontios (May 19, 2012)

The phrase is more commonly expressed as to "keep _my/our/their/its _ powder dry".

So instead of -
... Nikos Zachariadis was announcing that his side would not give up and was *keeping its arms at the ready (to oplo para podas.) *

I'd choose -
..Nikos Zachariadis was announcing that his side would not give up and was *keeping its powder dry*.
This common phrase suggests an underlying subtle determination and a fight for the cause (over and above the strict military sense).

Less literal but it's an equivalent commonly used phrase, which should be the preferred choice, n'est pas ?


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για να λυθεί κι η απορία για το αν το είπε σωστά ο Ζαχαριάδης, το κείμενό μου που τον τσιτάρει σωστά το λέει (γιατί να μην το λέει σωστά άλλωστε; Με τα δεδομένα της εποχής η κλίση του ποδός γνωστή ήταν) , αλλά δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι δεν έχει ευπρεπιστεί από τον συγγραφέα.


Κοίταξα κάποιες ιστορίες και δίνουν «το όπλο παρά πόδα». Το «πόδας» δεν έχει κανένα σοβαρό ή σημασιολογικό λάθος: σημαίνει «το όπλο δίπλα στα πόδια». Απλώς το καθιερωμένο και πιο λογικό είναι στον ενικό.


@pontios: Ωραίο το _keeping the power dry_, αλλά νομίζω ότι το λιγότερο μεταφορικό είναι καλύτερη προσέγγιση εδώ. Δεν είναι δα σπάνιο το _arms at the ready_.


----------



## cougr (May 19, 2012)

As far as I am aware, the expression "keeping the powder dry" -unless used in its literal sense (ie. as a reference to actual gun powder)- has vastly different connotations to "arms etc. at the ready".

Edit: Didn't see nickel's post above as it was posted whilst I was writing this and talking on the phone simultaneously.


----------



## cougr (May 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τελικά το βάλαμε at the ready, αρχικά είχα πει stand-by, [....].



Μιας και αναφέρθηκε δυο φορές (από σένα και προηγουμένως από την Άλεξ) ίσως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να πούμε ότι το "_stand-by_" ταιριάζει στο «επί ποδός πολέμου» δλδ. "On standby for war".


----------

